# Attach Tubes With 1745, A Pen And A Fork



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

For those without fancy tools or pliers, this method can be used to cheaply and effectively attach tubes to a pouch with 1745 tubing.

The first step is to gather the materials. To begin with, you will need your tubing, a pouch, a short length of 1745 tubing (approx 4mm) and a ballpoint pen. Roll the 1745 tubing piece onto the pen via the tapered tip. Roll it along the pen cartridge until it is close to the other end. Open the end of the pen opposite the tip (in this case by removing the screw cap) and remove the ink tube. Insert the tubing into the end of the pen and roll the 1745 piece off the pen and onto the tubing.

Step 2 is to push the tubing through the hole in the pouch and fold it over onto itself. Use the fork to push the tubing through the hole if it is a tight fit.

Step 3 is to use the fork to stretch out the piece of 1745 to pass the tubing back through after being fed through the hole in the pouch. Once through, remove the fork so that the piece of 1745 is over both bits of tubing. Tidy up the attachment by pulling on the ends of the tubing to ensure everything is the same length.

Step 4 - Repeat as necessary

Hope this is helpful to those who use or are considering tubing.

Cheers, Jay


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Pics to go with the above tutorial.. It makes a lot more sense with these









Jay


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome! i never really thought of it that way...
always used pliers to stretch it out.
I'll use this next time i make tube bands.

Thanks for this


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice tutorial mate well done.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nifty! Love the idea, don't me self use a lot of tube but seems an effective method.. but just noticed the pouch hole proximity to the edgde of the pouch, and theres barely any bloody thing there! Im not being a worry wiry, but especially with tubes id move the holes inward so there's at least 8mm from the holes edge to pouch edge.. just my own close call experience taught me that a while ago, depends on the leather to.. ok the beer is talking now, great work mate !


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I hear ya with the pouch Ben but I had about 2 minutes to quickly punch out the holes with a belt-hole punch before I had to give it back lol.. Still trying to get a decent pouch shape without slavishly copying other designs on the site









Also, it's welding glove leather and I'm hoping it's strong enough to hold up..

Jay


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

another fine invention, keep em coming


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

that piece of cut tube gives enough holding strength for the tube set to not slip out of the pouch? I will have to try this method, Thanks!


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I haven't had many shots through it yet but it's holding up nicely. Others who use this method say it works well but to only use 1745 as it gives the best grip. I did hear mention of another type of tubing that gives a better grip but can't remember it at the moment









Jay


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Inventive, innovative... How did you figure this out??


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The pen and the fork? Or the 1745 tubing to secure the main tubes?


----------



## sniper62 (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, I like that. Thanks for posting


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Neat method! -- Tex


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Clever! I do a similar technique in rigging plastic baits for bass fishing. " wacky rig"


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very clever!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent suggestion! Thanks, Jim


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,
cool, I do it nearly the same way with flatbands.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19273-how-do-you-attach-your-tubes-bands/

Zwillie


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

And here I thought bic pens were only good for spit balls!!


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 13, 2012)

I guess a person could add a drop of super glue if you thought they might slip?


----------

